# rain water leaking in??



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, i have a 97 hardbody ext cab and i have been noticing that when it rains water is somehow leaking into the (passenger side) sidepanel of the cab under the jump seats; or into the jump seat storage space(if that describes it better). So i guess i'm wondering if anybody has any ideas where or how water is getting in. thanks.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it leaking on the surface? Can you see the water running in or do you just find the water pooled in the seat well?


----------



## eyedetail (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually have a similar problem in my 86 but find the water build up in the passanger area up front wandering if it's a bad heater core? I have 180,000 mileage and car stareted running poorly recently too, could hti sbe a heater core issue?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Rear side window, check the seal or if you are hitting any deep water check under the jumpseat, for holes in the body panels. Easier to do if you remove the jumpseat. Should be four 14mm bolts. You should be able see signs of water splashing or dripping depending on whether it's from above or below. Good Luck, Z


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

eyedetail said:


> I actually have a similar problem in my 86 but find the water build up in the passanger area up front wandering if it's a bad heater core? I have 180,000 mileage and car stareted running poorly recently too, could hti sbe a heater core issue?


If it's the heater core leaking you should be able to smell the anti-freeze or (yuk!) taste it.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

My 94 developed a leak similar to yours. It came from underneath the 3rd brake light mounting bracket on the roof of the cab.


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up guys... i'll check out the brake light business, it's not the heater core. Its weird, when my truck is parked in the rain water will get into the (passenger side) bottom rear panel; when i drive, most of the water works it way out...there is no visible leakage inside the cab at a glance. Now that its warming up outside, i'll be more inclined to check it out.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you don't find anything, wait until it gets dry, then get inside and have someone spray it with a hose. Try to have your truck setting in the same location that it normally does when you notice the water. Start low and work your way up the body. There are a lot of places that could be leaking. Check the side window carefully. Be sure to get water on the rear cab vent.


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

*FOLLOW UP!! LEAK FOUND!!*

FOLLOW UP!! HAHAHAHA I FOUND THE "LEAK"!!! 
Technically it was a CLOG and not a leak!!! I finally got sick of hearing water sloshing around in the passenger side rocker panel so i started taking the interior apart one peice at a time. once i had the jump seat and area trim removed i discovered a nice puddle of water also in the passenger foot well which was also soaking the carpet. SO after removing the seats, console, and the carpet i got down to the nitty gritty. I found a drain tube leading from the sun roof and draining to the rocker panel, i thought this tube is draining into the wrong place and where should it be?? So after comparing the pass. and driver sides i found no visual difference. Then i had an idea: I pourd some water into the driver side rocker panel and quite to my surprise it quickly drained out through three drains/vents in the bottom of the rocker!! So i located the drains on the passenger side and jammed a screwdriver into them and opened them back up. It looked like they had become clogged up with mud/dirt/rust. HA pretty simple, i wish i would have known about the drains before i took the entire interior out of the cab!!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Well at least you found the problem and thanks for the follow up. Z


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you have any rust in there you'll want to treat it with something even if you only spray it with Rust-o-leium. Even thought the water is now draining through it will still eventually rust through if left untreated.


----------

